# Family history



## DavidArtShed (Dec 17, 2010)

At least two of my ancestors were involved with the sea and any information I can find about them - however slight - would be of great interest to the family.

My great, great Grandfather THOMAS BROWN was a steward on the ship 'Lillies' which sailed from Liverpool to Australia and India in the 1860s. His son, PACIFIC BROWN, was born on board in 1857.

Closer in time, my Grandfather, HUGH ROBERTS, worked at Grayson Rollo & Clover during the first half of the 20th century. He was, as his name suggests, Welsh [from Ruthin] and was a plumber.

Is there any chance anyone has any information about them?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi,
There were no central records of British Merchant seamen kept between 1857 and 1913 The records 1914-1918 have been destroyed. 
Researching any merchant seamen( apart from Masters Mates and Engineers) from that era is always difficult. You would need the official number of LILLIES to make any progress via crew agreements and logbooks. Could you tell us what information you have and where did you obtain it?
LILLES was owned by a Canadian merchant and was registered in St John Newfoundland.
http://www.archive.org/stream/lloydsregisters37unkngoog#page/n282/mode/2up

As for Hugh Roberts. It would seem he has no records in the fifth register of merchant seamen 1941-1972 so it is possible he may have records in the fourth register 1918-1941.
I suggest you examine this page and contact Southampton City Archive.
http://www.southampton.gov.uk/s-leisure/artsheritage/history/maritimehistory/centralindex.aspx


Roger


----------

